# Apple updates OS X Lion feature page



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Apple updates Mac OS X Lion preview page, lists new features



> Apple’s upcoming operating system refresh; Mac OS X Lion. That page received an update too, featuring new screenshots of mail.app, Auto Save, Versions, Resume and the new Air Drop.



A new version of Mail, with an elegant, widescreen layout inspired by the iPad; Conversations, which automatically groups related messages into one easy to read timeline; more powerful search; and support for Microsoft Exchange 2010;
AirDrop, a remarkably simple way to copy files wirelessly from one Mac to another with no setup;
Versions, which automatically saves successive versions of your document as you create it, and gives you an easy way to browse, edit and even revert to previous versions;
Resume, which conveniently brings your apps back exactly how you left them when you restart your Mac or quit and relaunch an app;
Auto Save, which automatically saves your documents as you work;
The all new FileVault, that provides high performance full disk encryption for local and external drives, and the ability to wipe data from your Mac instantaneously; and
Mac OS X Lion Server, which makes setting up a server easier than ever and adds support for managing Mac OS X Lion, iPhone®, iPad and iPod touch® devices.

(TheNextWeb)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Also:*

*Apple Releases Mac OS X Lion Developer Preview*



> Apple is also rolling its Lion Server features into the standard version of Mac OS X 10.7. Most notable among Lion Server’s new features is File Sharing for iPad — a feature that lets users access, copy and share files via WebDAV from supported applications like Numbers, Pages and Keynote.
> 
> Lion Server will include step-by-step walk-throughs for setting up server features, and will still offer remote and local administration support.


(MacObserver)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Auto Save, which automatically saves your documents as you work;


HAHAHAH welcome to 1999!!!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

broad said:


> HAHAHAH welcome to 1999!!!


Yeah - well, laugh if you want to, Broad, but apart from Orifice, there isn't much out there that autosaves. And if the OS can do this globally, without significantly impacting performance, it's huge. Heck - Adobe have never managed to include it, despite numerous requests.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Apple updates Mac OS X Lion preview page, lists new features


I was hoping they were going to give us a bigger peak at Lion...


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Paddy said:


> Yeah - well, laugh if you want to, Broad, but apart from Orifice, there isn't much out there that autosaves. And if the OS can do this globally, without significantly impacting performance, it's huge. Heck - Adobe have never managed to include it, despite numerous requests.



Adobe has done quite enough to dumb its software down to the lowest common denominator.
God forbid users actually have to remember to save files or organize their system themselves.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Still nothing very exciting for me... the only thing I will appreciate is the change to the layout of Mail... everything else is just Meh to me...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

For me, the Resume feature is going to save me time. I'm often hopping between multiple apps and being able to start an app and be right where i left off will be a time saver. May sound silly, but it will help me


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

The First Screenshots and Details of Mac OS X Lion


other pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

screature said:


> Still nothing very exciting for me... the only thing I will appreciate is the change to the layout of Mail... everything else is just Meh to me...


It's mostly all meh to me ... I don't like that type of layout for a mail app, it reminds me of Entourage from about 7 years ago and the first thing I did was to disable that sideways layout and go back to a more standard one.

I'm feeling pretty meh about most things Apple these days. Maybe I'm just getting more and more bitter as I get older ... but I see a lot of things going the way of iOS, which works great for touch screen devices but I'm less enthusiastic about reinventing desktop apps to look and work more like their super minimal iOS versions  I'm not a fan of having things dumbed down just for the sake of making them "cool" ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

From their new page:



> Lion Server is now part of Mac OS X Lion.


Hmmm ... does this mean the end of OSX Server? Also ... launchpad ... really? What about just opening the Applications folder? What happens with all the apps that install themselves inside folders inside the Applications folder (hello Adobe). What happens with apps that we choose to install somewhere that is NOT the main system Applications folder (like in home directory Applications folders and the like). It seems like again, this is an incredibly dumbed down feature for users that can't figure out that there even is an Applications folder.

I stand by my previous assessment .. things seemed to be getting more and more dumbed down and I don't think I like it. Things like "All my files" make me shudder ... it reminds me of Windows. Next up we'll see things like "Are you sure you want to look inside this folder? It contains things that you shouldn't be looking at" ala windows.

What's going to happen to us poor old power users that actually understand how computers work? In Apple's thinking it really seems like they are flipping the bird to people that actually understand computers and moving their target market to portable users that have no clue


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Self-censored. Delete.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

mguertin said:


> From their new page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes Apple surprises me with features I never thought I would use or would implement well into my work flow. OS after OS though they have always been worthwhile upgrade in my opinion. I have always looked forward to the new OS updates, but Lion is the first I have said "meh" to. Nothing about it will have me upgrading the day it is released, unless some new super feature is announced.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

keebler27 said:


> For me, the Resume feature is going to save me time. I'm often hopping between multiple apps and being able to start an app and be right where i left off will be a time saver. May sound silly, but it will help me


Yeah, this sounds like one of the more substantial improvements. I wonder if it works with Rosetta? It will be interesting to see if it has any limitations, but it should be a very nice feature.

I am glad they are combining Expose, Spaces, and Dashboard into one thing, too. Should be simpler.

I will not be upgrading until I get confidence that nothing's going to break on my system.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

elmer said:


> I wonder if it works with Rosetta?


That is my biggest question..........

I still end up using old PPC applications with Snow Leopard.
Just used Visual Hub again a few days ago because I couldn't find a free SL aplication to join three aiff files.
Is there anything out there? I googled for a while and tried a few but nothing worked.
With VH I ended up with an mp4 audio file, but better than nothing.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> For me, the Resume feature is going to save me time. I'm often hopping between multiple apps and being able to start an app and be right where i left off will be a time saver. May sound silly, but it will help me


Not silly at all. Actually, I was really looking forward to "Resume" (under a different name) coming out in Leopard but it was pulled quickly. The original page is long gone, but it is discussed here:
Apple Yanks Fast Switching Between Windows & Mac OS X?

Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Also ... launchpad ... really? What about just opening the Applications folder? What happens with all the apps that install themselves inside folders inside the Applications folder (hello Adobe). What happens with apps that we choose to install somewhere that is NOT the main system Applications folder (like in home directory Applications folders and the like). It seems like again, this is an incredibly dumbed down feature for users that can't figure out that there even is an Applications folder.


While true, it's also true that you don't *have* to use Launchpad. You can still throw an applications folder in your dock, or just click to finder and N to get a new window and click on Applications there. 

All of these new things are "features" that you don't have to use. I do my own Backup Cloning with SuperDuper. So I've never used Time Machine. I've also never found a use for Spaces. And lots of people never use Dashboard. 



mguertin said:


> I stand by my previous assessment .. things seemed to be getting more and more dumbed down and I don't think I like it. Things like "All my files" make me shudder ... it reminds me of Windows. Next up we'll see things like "Are you sure you want to look inside this folder? It contains things that you shouldn't be looking at" ala windows.
> 
> What's going to happen to us poor old power users that actually understand how computers work? In Apple's thinking it really seems like they are flipping the bird to people that actually understand computers and moving their target market to portable users that have no clue


I don't think they're flipping the bird to us "old users" at all. They know that we'll still be able to use our computers the same way we always have. But now there's some "new" features that will hopefully bring new users to the mac platform and grow OSX even more.

The new features will be enticing to new users, while still giving us "old users" a regular old OSX experience, imho, if we don't use launchpad, or enable resume, etc...


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

Remember that this is just a preview; More details will emerge at WWDC. I'm sure Apple has many many more interesting features up their sleeve, they just don't want certain people stealing their ideas.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

JAMG said:


> Adobe has done quite enough to dumb its software down to the lowest common denominator.
> God forbid users actually have to remember to save files or organize their system themselves.


I don't know about you, but I bought a computer to make my work easier, not hardware. The computer should do everything it can for me, including file organization and remembering to save files. Until there's absolutely no maintenance that I have to do on my computer, there's room for improvement.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mguertin said:


> I'm feeling pretty meh about most things Apple these days. Maybe I'm just getting more and more bitter as I get older ... but I see a lot of things going the way of iOS, which works great for touch screen devices but I'm less enthusiastic about reinventing desktop apps to look and work more like their super minimal iOS versions  I'm not a fan of having things dumbed down just for the sake of making them "cool" ...


All of this "MacOS is turning into an iPhone" is largely rhetoric. The features of iOS that make sense on the desktop will be moved to the desktop. The ones that don't, won't. The introduction of features that make things simpler do not mean the end of advanced features that advanced users need.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mguertin said:


> Hmmm ... does this mean the end of OSX Server?


MacOS X Server was always just MacOS X with some admin tools. This is not the end of server, it's the end of a separate product. You aren't losing any functionality.


> Also ... launchpad ... really? What about just opening the Applications folder? What happens with all the apps that install themselves inside folders inside the Applications folder (hello Adobe). What happens with apps that we choose to install somewhere that is NOT the main system Applications folder (like in home directory Applications folders and the like). It seems like again, this is an incredibly dumbed down feature for users that can't figure out that there even is an Applications folder.


You can still open the Applications folder if you want. So what's wrong with making it more accessible to those who don't want to open or know about the Applications folder? I don't see how LaunchPad will stop you from opening the Applications folder.


> I stand by my previous assessment .. things seemed to be getting more and more dumbed down and I don't think I like it. Things like "All my files" make me shudder ... it reminds me of Windows. Next up we'll see things like "Are you sure you want to look inside this folder? It contains things that you shouldn't be looking at" ala windows.
> 
> What's going to happen to us poor old power users that actually understand how computers work? In Apple's thinking it really seems like they are flipping the bird to people that actually understand computers and moving their target market to portable users that have no clue


I'm sorry but that comment came off as BS and snobbish. You sound like the old DOS users that would claim "real users use a command line, the Mac is a toy." You can still work the way you are used to, but yet you are upset that the Mac is becoming more accessible to novice users. Have you forgotten why there is a Mac platform to begin with? Nobody's forcing you to click "All My Files" or use LaunchPad, but you are still upset. Why don't you just open a full screen Terminal window and be done with it.

You seem to be forgetting that people use computers to do tasks, not to "use computers." Anything that gets the computer part out of the way of performing tasks is an improvement.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

elmer said:


> I wonder if it works with Rosetta? It will be interesting to see if it has any limitations, but it should be a very nice feature.





krs said:


> That is my biggest question..........
> 
> I still end up using old PPC applications with Snow Leopard.
> Just used Visual Hub again a few days ago because I couldn't find a free SL aplication to join three aiff files.
> ...


I doubt it'll work with Rosetta. At least as far as I'm understanding, the auto-backup, the resume and the auto-save features will all need hooks in the applications to work. I assume they'll all work like the Full Screen feature of Lion - which needs to be coded into the programs themselves, and will appear in the "view" menu or the "window" menu, depending on which the Application has.

If the Applications themselves are Rosetta, that'll mean they haven't even been re-coded since 2006, so doubtful, imho, they'll have the hooks needed to enable things like resume.

Anyone know any different? I'd love to be proven wrong, but I kinda doubt Lion can handle this on it's own (like how iOS apps had to be recoded for "multitasking" in iOS 4).


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

The Windowsification of the Mac continues.

On pre-OS X Mac apps, the convention was that it used to be possible to grab a window from any edge to move it, while resizing was performed by dragging the lower-right corner.

On Windows, grabbing an edge was used to resize the window, while moving was restricted to the top edge.

I have long complained that OS X was worse than Windows (and of course worse than the old Mac OS) because window edges in most programmes didn't do anything at all.

So up to now in OS X, the sides and bottom were stripped of their functionality, leaving only the title bar with functionality, i.e. moving windows was restricted from any edge (pre-OS X) to only the top edge (Windows like).

In the case of the "Finder" it was one of the few programmes in which, as recently as Tiger, it was possible to move a window from any edge. In Leopard, the sides lost functionality, but at least it was still possible to move a window from the bottom edge / status bar border area (where it displays #items, space available).

Now, according reports of the Lion preview, the status bar is gone so no more moving windows by the bottom. But new functionality has been added to the sides and bottom (which is an improvement), but the direction they have chosen to go is that it will be possible to resize a window from any edge -- now just like Windows.

Most of you reading this are probably thinking "who cares", but as a long time Mac user, it annoys me to see Apple fawning over their new Switcher and iOS friends while ditching well established Mac conventions.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

biovizier said:


> ...but as a long time Mac user, it annoys me to see Apple fawning over their new Switcher and iOS friends while ditching well established Mac conventions.


Yeah, but the switchers are the ones paying the bills at Apple. Their revenue gives Apple the bucks to make the hardware that us _true_ Macheads love. :love2: So I say, "let the baby have his bottle".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Yeah, *but the switchers are the ones paying the bills at Apple*. Their revenue gives Apple the bucks to make the hardware that us _true_ Macheads love. :love2: So I say, "let the baby have his bottle".


Maybe yes... but I think no...

When it comes to a new version of OSX it is the base of current Apple users that are paying for the upgrade not "switchers" as the switchers get the OS for "free" when they buy an Apple computer. So I don't agree with your premise.

Plus it is the iPhone, iPad and iPod users who are "paying the bills" at Apple these days... i.e. iOS users. An update to OSX is more for Apple's "core" users and I think they deserve some recognition, support and have a right to be heard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

hayesk said:


> All of this "MacOS is turning into an iPhone" is largely rhetoric. The features of iOS that make sense on the desktop will be moved to the desktop. The ones that don't, won't. The introduction of features that make things simpler do not mean the end of advanced features that advanced users need.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. Another poster has already pointed out some lost functionality (not being able to move windows by anything except the top bar now). Apple seems to be changing big portions of the UI experience to match up with iOS. Time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

hayesk said:


> MacOS X Server was always just MacOS X with some admin tools. This is not the end of server, it's the end of a separate product. You aren't losing any functionality.


Not really. They shared a lot of things for sure but there is a lot of stuff in OSX server that simply doesn't exist in OSX client aside from the admin tools. In fact pretty much all the main server software doesn't exist in the OSX client as it sits right now. THere's no open directory, no jabber server, no addressbook server, no DNS server (well kinda but that's another story). While they "look" the same and appear to be the same there is a lot going on under the hood in OSX server that's not apparent.



> You can still open the Applications folder if you want. So what's wrong with making it more accessible to those who don't want to open or know about the Applications folder? I don't see how LaunchPad will stop you from opening the Applications folder.


Yes I suppose. At least for now we can do this. My fear is that things like Finder end up going away at some point for these iOS like tools like launchpad. If it's things I can ignore fine, but again time will tell.



> I'm sorry but that comment came off as BS and snobbish. You sound like the old DOS users that would claim "real users use a command line, the Mac is a toy." You can still work the way you are used to, but yet you are upset that the Mac is becoming more accessible to novice users. Have you forgotten why there is a Mac platform to begin with? Nobody's forcing you to click "All My Files" or use LaunchPad, but you are still upset. Why don't you just open a full screen Terminal window and be done with it.
> 
> You seem to be forgetting that people use computers to do tasks, not to "use computers." Anything that gets the computer part out of the way of performing tasks is an improvement.


I'm not upset it's become more accessible, I'm more fearful of losing some of the things that make OSX a great experience for advanced users. I often use Terminal and unfortunately you can't use the OSX supplied one in full screen, it's not supported  But luckily iTerm can do that 

Sorry if that came across sounding snobbish or sounding like BS ... it was more meant to complain that Apple doesn't need to re-invent the whole user interface at this point ... one of the reasons I love OSX is because of the UI and I don't want to see it go away in favour of things like "All My File". I like to be able to navigate the file system ... and while I understand they haven't taken that away, I'm worried that it's going to be more like "they haven't taken that away _yet_"  The current interface is very usable for novice and pro alike. If they are just adding additional options for the novice users fine ... but if they start to tend towards taking away existing things for dumbed down replacement ... not ok. Again time will tell. I'm not the only one with these concerns from what I've been reading online with the developer's preview.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

biovizier said:


> So up to now in OS X, the sides and bottom were stripped of their functionality, leaving only the title bar with functionality, i.e. moving windows was restricted from any edge (pre-OS X) to only the top edge (Windows like).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Most of you reading this are probably thinking "who cares", but as a long time Mac user, it annoys me to see Apple fawning over their new Switcher and iOS friends while ditching well established Mac conventions.


At one point you could also actually hold down the option key and click anywhere in a window and move it. Not sure at what point that went away but it's definitely gone now :/

I'm not a "who cares" user here ... I am concerned as well about losing functional OSX elements just for the sake of making it more iOS like.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

biovizier said:


> The Windowsification of the Mac continues.
> 
> On pre-OS X Mac apps, the convention was that it used to be possible to grab a window from any edge to move it, while resizing was performed by dragging the lower-right corner.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight... Apple's moving back to the OS9 way of re-sizing windows, something that Windows stole from OS9, and as a long-time Apple user, who liked the OS9 method (that Apple is going *back* to in 10.7) you're complaining that Apple's doing a "windowsification" of it's OS?

Oh, and for those of you asking about Resume in Rosetta earlier in the thread, it's been reported today that Lion doesn't support PPC Applications at all:

10.7 Lion drops support for PowerPC applications | 9 to 5 Mac 10.7 Lion drops support for PowerPC applications | Apple Intelligence


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Lion may pack Find My Mac, Mobile Documents cloud folders


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Mac OS X 10.7 Lion Includes a Video & Media Encoder in the Finder


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> So let me get this straight... Apple's moving back to the OS9 way of re-sizing windows, something that Windows stole from OS9, and as a long-time Apple user, who liked the OS9 method (that Apple is going *back* to in 10.7) you're complaining that Apple's doing a "windowsification" of it's OS?


Sigh... No, that isn't the situation at all. But your comment illustrates the problem very well -- that the long time Mac users that remember how the Mac was represent an ever shrinking minority. The result is that people that grew up with Windows are influencing OS X GUI decisions.

Past
Mac OS (i.e. <System 7, OS 8 and OS 9):
dragging an edge causes window to *move*
vs.
MSWindows:
dragging an edge causes window to resize

Present
OS X - current:
can't drag edge. No functionality in most programmes at all.
vs.
MSWindows:
dragging an edge causes window to resize

Future
Lion
dragging an edge causes window to resize
vs.
MSWindows:
dragging an edge causes window to resize

So the "good" is that at least OS X window edges will do something in Lion.
The "bad" (symbolically at least) is that rather than going back to what the Mac used to do, it is copying Windows.

It is the Mac itself that is the switcher now.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Oh, and for those of you asking about Resume in Rosetta earlier in the thread, it's been reported today that Lion doesn't support PPC Applications at all:


I was afraid of that since someone eluded to this somewhere on the net.

But that's a real bummer. 

I don't mind moving forward and use applications that have been written specifically for Intel processors but there are some old PPC applications that I always have to fall back on because no equivalent "Intel" application exists.
Visual Hub is a goos example that comes to mind.
I have tried every application that was ever posted on EhMac as a replacement and none comes even close.
Luckily, I see nothing in Lion that would entice me to upgrade, trouble is that all new Macs will eventually come with Lion and those will probably not accept SL as an OS.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> I was afraid of that since someone eluded to this somewhere on the net.
> 
> But that's a real bummer.
> 
> ...


VisualHub is universal, and is working just fine on 10.7.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

John Clay said:


> VisualHub is universal, and is working just fine on 10.7.


So it doesn't require Rosetta?
That's great!

I wonder which other application I use that caused Rosetta to be automatically installed on SL - is there any easy way to tell by just looking at some part of the application?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> So it doesn't require Rosetta?
> That's great!
> 
> I wonder which other application I use that caused Rosetta to be automatically installed on SL - is there any easy way to tell by just looking at some part of the application?


Doesn't require Rosetta, but plenty of other stuff did/does.

I'm going to have to find a new accounting program, as Quicken 2007 is PPC only.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

krs said:


> So it doesn't require Rosetta?
> That's great!
> 
> I wonder which other application I use that caused Rosetta to be automatically installed on SL - is there any easy way to tell by just looking at some part of the application?


Another EhMac thread just answered my question:

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/93255-osx-lion-rosetta-out.html

I have Microsoft Office running under Rosetta - OK, I can spend some money and upgrade.

But what is "Database Deamon" as a PPC application?
Then there is "Startupd" which I thought were the start up items that lauch automatically at start up, that's a PPC application as well
And then there is Iomegadriver which I need for my old lot of ZIP cartridges - time I guess to go through all of those and copy them to another media.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Database Daemon is part of Office.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

With the demise of Rosetta in 10.7 Lion, is there some way to find out what PPC code stuff is on one's Mac that might still be in use with various apps or the OS etc.??

ie: some plug-ins and files etc. do not show "Intel" or "PPC" when doing a Get Info, so how does one find out??


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Dennis but I had already tried that and unfortunately not all items are listed, especially various plugins etc., and others that are listed but without any "kind" listed. 

A lot of those without any kind listing are Adobe stuff and plugins - surprise, surprise in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Apple Menu -> About This Mac -> More Info -> Software/Applications, then click on the "Kind" column to sort by architecture, and scroll down to find (if any) the PowerPC applications on your computer.
> 
> -DN


When I do this, all I get is a big empty box that says "No information found." I've tried View->Refresh. It's set on View->Full Profile. Everything else in System Profiler seems to be working, except the Software Applications display. Wierd...

This is on a year-old iMac 21.5" with 10.6.6

The only thing I know for certain that I still use that requires Rosetta is Appleworks... I've been trying to switch to Pages & Numbers, but I still like Appleworks for it's Drawing mode.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Are you sure that you're selecting 'Applications' under the 'Software' heading with its disclosure pointing down in System Profiler??

Yup, as an avid user of ClarisWorks->AppleWorks, its life will come to its end of life with Lion OS 10.7, just like my well modified Eudora 6.2.4 would, so guess which "new and improved" and latest Mac OS I won't be using for daily use.

Besides I haven't seen any real 'gotta-have' improvements that I would need for my Mac usage.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I have to say that the complaints about Apple dropping Rosetta are a bit much. OSX has been all about streamlining in the past few releases. What a better way to streamline than to get rid of support for older architectures?

Also, AppleWorks was end-of-life'd in 2007, and Eudora 6.2.4 came out in 2006. I don't think removing support for 4- and 5-year old software that wasn't exactly flying off the shelves at that time is something you can hold against Apple.

I do feel your pain, but I think it's time to let go and upgrade. Or don't get Lion.

I'm actually loving all the little new features that are coming. I'm not sure what people are expecting - we are not going to see huge jumps like we have in the past. Apple has created the best operating system and continues to refine it. These new features are awesome and I look forward to the speed increases and productivity increases that may come with Lion.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Rosetta aside, from the other things I've seen so far about Lion, I'll be in no hurry to upgrade at any rate. I don't like the direction it's taking, based on what I've seen so far. 

I do remember when I bought the 10.6 upgrade, that Rosetta was a separate download and I had tried to avoid using it. I bought the iWork '09 and I have migrated all of my spreadsheets into Numbers. I know Pages can open Appleworks letters as well, so for me it's just the Appleworks Drawings that I'm worried about. I don't know / don't remember if Pages can handle Appleworks Drawings... but I'd sure like to see something from Apple that would replace that function. Maybe iWork '11 will have a 'Drawings' component? (Well, I can hope, at least.)



> Are you sure that you're selecting 'Applications' under the 'Software' heading with its disclosure pointing down in System Profiler??


I'm definitely looking in the Applications option under 'Software'. I wonder if the system profiler depends on spotlight to list all the applications? I've completely disabled and shut down spotlight as it's been utterly useless to me. That might me why I get the 'No Information Found' thing.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> I have to say that the complaints about Apple dropping Rosetta are a bit much. OSX has been all about streamlining in the past few releases. What a better way to streamline than to get rid of support for older architectures?
> 
> Also, AppleWorks was end-of-life'd in 2007, and Eudora 6.2.4 came out in 2006. I don't think removing support for 4- and 5-year old software that wasn't exactly flying off the shelves at that time is something you can hold against Apple.
> 
> I do feel your pain, but I think it's time to let go and upgrade. Or don't get Lion....


Hmmm... I haven't seen any posts or "complaints about Apple dropping Rosetta", but I have seen some excellent posts and some cautions for what a user might miss if they update to the upcomming 10.7 Lion OS.

No compaints, but a cautionarly warning for those that might be affected.

Isn't that what this list and forum is all about???


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Stephanie said:


> Rosetta aside, from the other things I've seen so far about Lion, I'll be in no hurry to upgrade at any rate. I don't like the direction it's taking, based on what I've seen so far.
> ... ...
> I'm definitely looking in the Applications option under 'Software'. I wonder if the system profiler depends on spotlight to list all the applications? I've completely disabled and shut down spotlight as it's been utterly useless to me. That might me why I get the 'No Information Found' thing.


I guess it could be the reason and a good guess as to what stoplight might be or not doing with it's snooping and any failure to list the installed applications etc.

Maybe a good Mac Terminal guru could provide or post some command to use to list all the various installed PowerPC stuff some way to find out what actual PPC code stuff is actually installed on one's Mac.

ie: the essence for my original queary.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

For me Spotlight remains the major issue. This will be the fourth generation for Spotlight and as far as I can tell there will still no way to disable just the content indexing portion of Spotlight. If you use multiple drives and copy significant numbers of files, Spotlight remains more of an impediment than an advantage, at times making it impossible to safely disconnect an external drive or log out after a work session.

Content indexing was available from OS 8.6 and later but prior to Tiger could be disabled without impeding normal search abilities. Alternatively for the one user in ten that finds content indexing useful it could also be scheduled to run in the wee hours of the morning when the computer was otherwise idle. Now it is either on or off and if off, the built in search function is also disabled even though name, date created, date modified... can be still used as search criteria even if content is not indexed at all.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Stephanie said:


> I'm definitely looking in the Applications option under 'Software'. I wonder if the system profiler depends on spotlight to list all the applications? I've completely disabled and shut down spotlight as it's been utterly useless to me. That might me why I get the 'No Information Found' thing.


Could well be.

I still have spotlight enabled and I get not only a ton of PowerPC applications listed but also a long list of "Classic" applications.
Nice thing is that one can click on "Kind" and the list gets sorted that way, so you have all the "problem" applications in a nice list.

I assume the "Classic" applications won't work either with Lion - not sure what they mean by "Classic", to me those would be OS 9 apps, but those wouldn't run on 10.6 anyway.
Do I just trash them? I have 45 of those.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> I have to say that the complaints about Apple dropping Rosetta are a bit much. OSX has been all about streamlining in the past few releases. What a better way to streamline than to get rid of support for older architectures?


I don't see what the point is of dropping Rosetta.

Rosetta was a separate application (not even sure one can call it that since it doesn't show up in the Application listing), but in any case, it was only downloaded if people needed it, wasn't part of the normal OS X install and Apple sure as heck isn't restructuring the architecture with Lion to such a degree as to require a major rewrite of Rosetta.


I think removing Rosetta from Lion is short sighted by Apple.
I still have a number of active PPC Macs that will be replaced by Lion in the future and when I do that - boom, suddenly there will be a bunch of files and folders I can't open because the required applications won't launch and there is no alternative.
Doesn't sound like a very healthy situation for Apple to move product and hardware sales forward, I'll end up buying used or refurbished just to get hardware that will run SL.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

krs said:


> Apple sure as heck isn't restructuring the architecture with Lion to such a degree as to require a major rewrite of Rosetta. […]
> I think removing Rosetta from Lion is short sighted by Apple.


I can totally see Apple doing that just because they can -- it isn't like the old days where they would bend over backward to be customer friendly because they had to to preserve whatever meagre market share they had. These days, Apple does whatever they want.

But on the other hand, I wonder (and this is total speculation) if the reason they are dropping Rosetta has anything to do with the fact that the company whose technology Apple licenced to create it no longer exists as a separate entity. I have no idea what the original licensing terms were, but if the agreement had to be renewed for a new OS X version, I would imagine it would be harder to negotiate (or dictate) the terms with a company like IBM (the new owners) as opposed to a small company like Transitive. 

Since it's been ~5 years since PPC to Intel transition, maybe Apple felt it wasn't important enough to pursue...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I think you nailed it biovizier, and I would suggest that your 'speculation' was bang on!!


----------



## rodkin (Jan 7, 2003)

Because of their strict Nondisclosure Agreements, you don't usually see much more of an upcoming OS release than Apple wants you to. But sometimes, there's a good leak. And this is the best leak I've seen so far for Lion.

Mac OS X Lion hands-on preview -- Engadget


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If true File Vault now encrypts the entire disk. This would make the consequences of File Vault corruption truly catastrophic.


----------

